# Browning bow specs needed



## empty hull (Jul 18, 2010)

Does anyone have the specs for a Browning Mirage 33? I think it was a 2002 model 33A. Thanks, Tim


----------



## empty hull (Jul 18, 2010)

Anyone? Tim


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

http://tune.pse-archery.com/BowDetail.aspx?Year=2002&Model=4030A


----------



## empty hull (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you! That is exactly what I was looking for. Tim


----------

